# New CT piccies!!



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Time for some good news. LOL. My new guy. Hes purty. :lol:

His tank. 5.5 gallons. Woot!









Here he is!!









Checking himself out hehe









Purty









Not so good close up haha









Um...









Who dat other fishy









I love reflection piccies









Last one!!









Hmm...looks similiar to Reba lol!! okay maybe not...haha....


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Aww yay he's gorgeous! Just wait till his fins grow! Beautiful!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Ty! Yes,he will have an awesome tail lol.


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

soo soo very very pretty


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Are you sure he's a he?


----------



## msfishtoyou (Jun 20, 2009)

Congrats on the new fish.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Um yeah. LOL. the last one is my girly. who looks similiar haha...but yes definite male betta.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Very pretty little guy you got!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

ty!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wait, there's only one picture. Are there supposed to be more?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

um yeah...like several...lol

http://www.fishforum.com/members/10511/album/new-pics-201

try that if you cant see them. I have the same problem not seeing peoples pics. dunno why.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

That's better lol. Very pretty.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Hehe. thanks.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

He's pretty!


----------



## Shylynn (Jun 17, 2009)

he's very pretty, good luck with your new addition to the family =)


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

I see them all and hes very pretty, he has so many colors


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Congrats!! He's beautiful! Any name ideas?


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks!!

and no name yet. lol. he is settling in very good. full finnage already. happy lil fishy.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I suck at names so I'm no help there


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad he's settling in well. I'm sure he's very happy in his new home.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes he is very happy. His finnage is amazing! His colors are too. His colors are really popping now. He has so many! He is like a freaking rainbow lol. His body is green,blue and goldish,then his fins are light blue and red. but in light,he looks a little purple. Wonder what he will look like when hes all done changing colors on me lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You should name him Rainbow! lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Stupid camera flash always washes out his pretty colors. I keep trying and keeps looking the same. I tried without flash and hes just blurry lol. So I dont think I can ever get a true picture of what he looks like. But his colors are absolutely amazing. Maybe I try a video...hmmm...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A video would be nice. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

hehe..ill try..hopefully itll work!! youd love him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He sounds beautiful!


----------

